

[Show HN] My weekend project - An unfriendly programming toy - v21
http://nottheinternet.com/games/assembly

======
smoyer
Is there somewhere to go for instructions? The game seems familiar but I can't
work out what the goal is ... making it hard to determine whether my drags are
right or not.

~~~
v21
There aren't any instructions, or even a goal. But if you want one, try
setting all the squares to be red. Click on a square and drag over to the grey
squares. They do interesting things when the cursor goes over them.

